# What is this little box in my closet for?



## Eisenfaust8 (Dec 2, 2016)

Located inside the front closet by the front door. A doorbell receiver is located directly outside the closet from this location.


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2016)

Is that your doorbell?


----------



## nealtw (Dec 2, 2016)

Looks a lot like this 
http://www.doityourself.com/forum/electrical-ac-dc/543933-how-disable-remove-doorbell.html#b


----------



## Eisenfaust8 (Dec 2, 2016)

Chris said:


> Is that your doorbell?



Here is a better picture of the two units. The one on the left is the picture I showed before. 

When I ring the doorbell, the unit on the right is what is audible.


----------



## Eisenfaust8 (Dec 2, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Looks a lot like this
> http://www.doityourself.com/forum/electrical-ac-dc/543933-how-disable-remove-doorbell.html#b



That looks just like mine. Thanks!


----------



## Sparky617 (Dec 2, 2016)

Transformer for your doorbell.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 2, 2016)

Eisenfaust8 said:


> That looks just like mine. Thanks!



You will find one in every house that has a door bell.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 3, 2016)

nealtw said:


> You will find one in every house that has a door bell.



normally tucked away down in the basement somewhere in older houses


----------



## chrisn (Dec 3, 2016)

Eisenfaust8 said:


> Located inside the front closet by the front door. A doorbell receiver is located directly outside the closet from this location.



do you ever clean?:hide:


----------

